# Delicious Violin Concertos in D!



## Sid James

Choose ones that are most *D*elicious for you! You can pick any three!

Let us know your reasons too.

My first priority was to put the most famous violin concertos in the key of D.

Then I had some extra spots so I put wildcards - Wieniawski, Mendelssohn's one in *D* which he *D*id aged about 15 (not the famous on in E!) and also the Lalo (ok its called a symphony, more like a suite and for the soloist may as well be a concerto...but I had a spot free so its on the poll, ok?).

My source was the Wikipedia list of VCs.

So think, vote, talk, enjoy!

BTW to those out there, esp. musicians, why so many concertos for the violin in D? Any particular reasons?


----------



## Op.123

I voted other. E.g. Schumann's violin concerto


----------



## Art Rock

Brahms, Sibelius, Tchaikovsky. Pretty easy pick for me (Beethoven, Bach, Prokofiev would have been next).


----------



## Op.123

Sid James said:


> Choose ones that are most *D*elicious for you! You can pick any three!
> 
> Let us know your reasons too.
> 
> My first priority was to put the most famous violin concertos in the key of D.
> 
> Then I had some extra spots so I put wildcards - Wieniawski, Mendelssohn's one in *D* which he *D*id aged about 15 (not the famous on in E!) and also the Lalo (ok its called a symphony, more like a suite and for the soloist may as well be a concerto...but I had a spot free so its on the poll, ok?).
> 
> My source was the Wikipedia list of VCs.
> 
> So think, vote, talk, enjoy!
> 
> BTW to those out there, esp. musicians, why so many concertos for the violin in D? Any particular reasons?


I think the reason there are so many in D is because one of the open strings so it is easier for the violinist.


----------



## Ingélou

It's the first scale you ever play, and the most common in folk fiddle too.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Tchaikovsky
Sibelius
Bach (for 2 violins)

Of course the latter two are in D minor so technically they shouldn't be here.


----------



## Novelette

Burroughs said:


> I think the reason there are so many in D is because one of the open strings so it is easier for the violinist.


That's a definite advantage for the fancier violin techniques.

For most of violin playing, I don't use open strings much anymore. I've become so accustomed to using the upper positions, that I've become sensitive to the more "metallic" sound of the open string, so I use the fourth finger when I'm in the first position to avoid it. I used to hate using the upper positions, it seemed unnecessarily difficult. Then I met with Bach's Double Concerto, and quickly discovered the usefulness of third and fourth position. Now I can't really break the habit.


----------



## Novelette

Sorry, that was really tangential.

I also vote Schumann Violin Concerto in D Minor.

Predictable, I know.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Schumann (surprising, yes)
Beethoven
Sibelius


----------



## Ondine

Teleman has a beautiful one in D known as No. 3. I don't know if there is another.


----------



## Sid James

Thanks to all. I thought Bach would trump all of them, but he hasn't. Still, 3 choices isn't enough - they're all so good.

My choice was Bach "Double," Prokofiev & Tchaikovsky.



Ondine said:


> Teleman has a beautiful one in D known as No. 3. I don't know if there is another.


Knowing he was so prolific, I wouldn't be surprised if he did write more VCs in D. But I haven't heard any by him, but in terms of concertos, I've heard his for recorder.

& speaking of the highly prolific guys, *Vivaldi* would definitely have some VCs in D, I have in hindsight realised I got one by him for no less than four violins in D - _Concerto in D major for four violins, Op. 3 No. 1_ (from L'Estro Armonico)...


----------



## hreichgott

Beethoven, early Mendelssohn and other: Vivaldi concerto for ONE violin in D from L'estro armonico


----------



## DavidA

No contest - Beethoven


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*Sibelius* & Wieniawski no. 2.


----------



## JimX

Hard to choose between Beethoven and Brahms, but wen't with Brahms just because.


----------



## Forte

I chose Beethoven, Brahms, and Sibelius - Beethoven wrote the greatest violin concerto ever in my opinion, it is so perfect and profound, even though the 1st movement is essentially constructed out of scales and arpeggios, including the themes. Sibelius's concerto reminds me of the winter and far north, as he always does!

My choices also happened to be the most popular too


----------



## Vesteralen

I chose Bach, Sibelius & Tchaikovsky.

Much as I love Brahms, the VC is my least favorite orchestral work of his. The second movement, in particular, just doesn't speak to me for some reason - I've never been able to explain why. Beethoven's is great, of course, but the first movement has too much of that up-and-down, notes-of-a-chord feel for me. It makes it feel more invented than natural, I guess.

There were some on the list I don't know very well, but the three I picked all work for me from beginning to end.

That being said, D major is not my favorite key.


----------



## Bas

Mendelssohn's Violin concerto's (both, the famous one and the one you mention here) are my favourite violin concerto's of all time! I cry almost every time I hear them.


----------



## kv466

For me, it's all about the Tchai and the man to play it is Erick Friedman.


----------



## ThatClassyKid

I voted other, specifically Bruch's Violin Concerto in D Minor. I find Bruch's Violin Concertos to be very powerful, and even playful at times.


----------



## neoshredder

If we're talking food, than Vivaldi wins. It's like a pizza.


----------



## D'Addario

Gahh so hard to choose! D is the BEST key for violinists


----------

